# In search of TwoBobs Decal Set.



## Heywhire (Dec 24, 2015)

If anyone has this set of decals from TwoBobs and would like to sell them please let me know. I have contacted TwoBobs and they said they do not reprint and when the production run is out, it wont be reprinted.

48-016 F/A-18A/B VFC-12 Fighting Omars









I have check ebay and did not find any. They have some that are similar but need the all black lettering and insignia.

Thanks.


----------

